# Hillstream Loaches with African Cichlids???



## Stubauka (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello, my LFS is getting in some hillstream loaches in and i would love to get some to help control the diatom issue that seems to be going on in my aquarium, but i am curious to see if my yellow labs would abuse them...so if anyone has had any luck with them, please let me know. Currently, my labs are still juvies so they do not seem to be demonstrating any aggresiveness, but these loaches are going to be a descent amount of money and i would rather not waste it if someone has had any bad experiences with them.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Hillstream loaches are very cool fish, but I understand they are kind of touchy to keep and have very special requirements - crystal clear water and a wicket current. The latter might not necessarily agree with cichlids. Personally, I would not try my hand on hillstream loaches unless I could dedicate a tank for them for a species setup. YMMV.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Hillstream loaches are cool water fish from high flow areas and aren't really suitable for a Malawi tank in my opinion. They might work, but are out of their element. Hillstreams are not very expensive around here when they come in.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

We have a couple (male & female) in our 35 gallon hex tank (with a Fluval 404 on it) - which is pH 7.0(ish) and soft water (angel fish, kribs, rams, etc)

Water temp is 76-78Ã‚Â°, which is probably on their high end - they seem to be happy, very active.

They're around $12-16 each around here.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Mine are content with temperature & water parameters the same as for all my African rifters. Aeration vs pure current is the key. Lot's of rocks and other surface area for them to feed on is needed. I only put fry/juvie rifters in with them. When juvies are 1.5" ish they get moved to a larger tank & new fry go back in. The HSL's are a cool way to keep the tank cycled while waiting for a new batch of fry!

Larger cichlids will harrass the HSL's so much that the HSL's can't feed.

HTHs


----------

